

Show HN: Puzzle game "Nerdy Dwarf" I have just released for free [Unity] - thorn
http://ysmolsky.itch.io/nerdy-dwarf

======
jones1618
Quite fun. I agree with mrgreenfur that by level 13 the fun started to drain
out of it.

Comments: 1\. Provide more justification for the mechanics. Why does the
character have to dig arbitrary patches of ground? Why can't you cross your
own path? (As pure game mechanic, it's fine but you created a story/world, so
follow through with it.) 2\. The key icon is hard to read. I'd suggest
dropping the antialiasing and draw fewer "teeth." 3\. As a player, it bothered
me how power-ups (shovels and keys) cancel other power-ups without any
indicator. I'd either want an immediate level lost message or be blocked from
picking up something until the held item was "spent." 4\. The levels don't
build very gradually. They go from easy to hard with few chances to learn
tricks that could be used to beat harder levels. That learning curve is what
makes great games great, often.

------
mrgreenfur
Great game, got to level 13 before getting tired of the mechanic. Might be
perfect for mobile?

~~~
thorn
Thanks, dude! Maybe mobile, but I just wanted to see the reaction on desktop
and web.

All this game business is new to me. It is my first game and I need to probe
the ground a little :-)

------
thorn
Author here. If you have any comments or questions, I am welcome to answer
them.

